# Ordering Deadline



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Wanted to remind everyone that we are at the end of ordering time for getting anything to you before Christmas. We will have miscellaneous things in stock but if you need a particular item order now to insure production time as well as time for shipment. Many thanks to all of you who have included us in your gift giving this year and added us to your line of products for sale and display. We look forward to working with all of you again next year.

Huge thanks to Vicki for including us in her business as well as helping us expand to other markets. Check out her latest custom item from us! Lots of laughter for her Don't Smoke The Soap line using hemp oil. Coming next year for Tammy at her holistic fair also featuring hemp products- lotion bottles and salt jars with the maryjane motif. Thanks again everyone. You all have been so great to work with and we appreciate your patience and understanding of our setbacks in production time. JL- your rounds are drying!

Lee n Don 
Buck Run Pottery

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Those turned out REALLY nice, but thats what we have come to expect from Buck Run
Great Job Lee and Don, your products only enhance our products
Tam


----------



## Lazy J Dairy (Nov 3, 2009)

I am so excited, these are going to make lovely gifts for everyone this year. I was also able to sneak a few things in for me as well.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I just received the soap dishes and shaving mugs today. They are awesome! I just can't tell you how happy I am. Thank you so much.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

LOL! I saw Vicki's post of FB about her Don't Smoke the Soap and the soap dish but I didn't look close enough to see the leaf. That's great!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

They are beautiful in person to  Thanks Lee! Vicki


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

The glaze job is nice- Don took a lot of time putting several layers of color on each one.
They were fun but rather tedious as each leaflet was made individually. I need to make a mold for the whole leaf if I need to make very many more.
I hope they don't sell that well. :rofl JUST KIDDING!~ :biggrin
Thanks for all the kudos everyone. 
Feedback keeps us rollin.
Lee


----------



## Poverty Knob Goats (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks Lee. I have people hammering me for their soap dishes. I "way" under ordered. Everything has been "Awesome" "Wonderfull" and "Terriffic". I know this because they tell me so!
J.L.


----------

